# Biz aşki meleklerden çaldık



## MissPrudish

*Biz aşki meleklerden çaldık*

Is this asking an angel a kiss or I guessed wrong?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

It says "We stole the love from angels."


----------



## MissPrudish

Okay so I did guess wrong  (like i didn't know it)

Thanks Chazzwozzer


----------



## Chazzwozzer

MissPrudish said:


> *Biz aşkı meleklerden çaldık*



MissPurdish, you're so quick as usual, I had to edit the quote in the first post, you know what happened, anway. 

*Step-by-step pointer for learners:
Biz aşkı meleklerden çaldık.
We stole the love from angels.
**biz*: we
*aşk:* love
*-ı: *direct object / definite case
*aşkı:* the love
*melek:* angel
*-ler:* -s
*melekler: *angels
*-den: *from
*meleklerden:* from angels
*çal:* steal
*-dık:* past definite (1st person plural)
*çaldık: *(we) stole

Hope that's been helpful.


----------



## MissPrudish

Hmmm, you are really talented huh?
Helpful as usual


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Very willing to help learners, I might say.  I wanted to show how Turkish works basically.

Ah, and, forgot to mention, this sentence is actually the name of a song by Burcu Güneş.

So, there's a joke related/referring to this song/sentence:
-I heard they arrested Burcu Güneş!
-Oh, why?
-Because she stole the love from angels.

Not very funny, but might help to keep the meaning of this sentence in mind. Hehe.


----------



## MissPrudish

Yes, I knew it was the name of a song-I actually found the lyrics here.

Shall I ask you to translate the whole of it?


----------



## Jana337

MissPrudish said:


> Yes, I knew it was the name of a song-I actually found the lyrics here.
> 
> Shall I ask you to translate the whole of it?


Shall I ask you to read rule 17 first? 

Jana


----------



## MissPrudish

Oops, sorry


----------

